
Show HN: StartupBase – Discover and get early access to new startups - attacomsian
https://startupbase.io
======
iDemonix
If you're looking for feedback:

The front page feels a little unfinished, and my eyes don't really know where
to land when the page loads. The next thing I see is a 'Drift' chat pop up,
asking me how you can help? I'm not really sure as I don't know what the site
does yet, but now I'm thinking you're probably selling something? It's more
the kind of thing I'd expect to see on an eCommerce store, also there's
another modal behind it that it's covering, here's a pic:

[http://imgur.com/PBxOYZ8](http://imgur.com/PBxOYZ8)

It's hard to judge much more, as there's not really much content, trending
matches the row below and some of the categories are empty. I'd heavily focus
on content before launching to anywhere as, such as Product Hunt.

~~~
meagher
Side note: I hate the little chat bubbles that pop up on sites nowadays. They
are fine if they just sit there until you need them, but often they make
noises, expand automatically, change the page's title ("Hi! The team is around
to chat if you need help"), etc.

I think people put them on their site because everyone else has them. What's
not considered is you are giving real estate on your page to someone that has
different goals than you (even if you are on their paid version).

The effectiveness and conversations might be great, I still hate them.

~~~
attacomsian
Drift does not expand automatically and makes no noise :)

~~~
meagher
Perhaps not on your site. Go to the Drift home page and it will expand after a
few seconds if you're a new visitor. It also makes a pingy-new-message sound.

~~~
attacomsian
Correct. But I was referring to my site.

------
keesj
Wow you completely copied my site including, design text and everything :/

[https://betalist.com](https://betalist.com)

Please take down the site immediately. Filing DMCA requests now.

------
DanBC
The permissions needed for Twitter signup are somewhat off-putting.

These are okay:

> This application will be able to:

> Read Tweets from your timeline.

> See who you follow,

These are less okay:

> and follow new people.

> Update your profile.

> Post Tweets for you.

> See your email address.

~~~
tag2
I agree with the above comment. I think you should allow your users to submit
their startup via email or a form on the site. Quite a few people including
myself would be reluctant to provide twitter access with the permissions
above. Another small note, there's a typo on the submit page above the button
"Read to show your..." I think you meant *Ready ?

Good luck with it all.

~~~
attacomsian
Thank you for pointing out the typo. Unlike Facebook, it is not possible to
grant individual permission to Twitter App in application console. There are
very few options available to manage Twitter App permissions. But we don't
post or follow anyone on behalf of users without their prior consent. Many
other websites like Product Hunt have the similar Twitter permissions list
([https://www.producthunt.com/auth/twitter](https://www.producthunt.com/auth/twitter)).

If you still do not feel comfortable with Twitter login, you can login via
Facebook which has minimal permissions.

At the moment, it is not possible to accept startup submissions via email or a
form. It would make things quite hard to manage for us. We want to create an
active community and not just merely a startup directory where you list your
startup for a backlink and then forget about it. Startup listing is just a
part of our future goals at StartupBase. There will be many more things.

------
Rmilb
Is this the same exact model as [https://betalist.com/](https://betalist.com/)
?

~~~
attacomsian
Not exactly. Although, it is a startup submission directory similar to
BetaList, but it has a lot more things than the former. Right now, we just
released a minimal version. There are many things planned for coming months.

~~~
attacomsian
More to my previous answer: The fundamental difference between StartupBase &
BetaList is that the former focuses on startups which are either LIVE or are
in public beta, whereas the later only allows startups which are in private
beta and not live yet.

